# Is squash good too?



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a friend who's dog had the runs. I told her about canned pumpkin. She asked if cooked butternut squash would have the same effect. IDK does anyone here know?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never heard of using it in the same way that pumpkin is used.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont know about using it for the runs, but my dogs like it =D


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

No it does not have the same effect, for whatever reason it has to be pumpkin. but it won't hurt to give it to the dog he/she will probably like it Lol.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay so I tell her that it won't hurt but for the runs do canned pumpkin. Got it.


----------

